# Camoplast Tracks For Can Am Outlander...



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Im About To Buy A Can Am Outlander 800 With Some Camoplast Tracks & A Plow On It... I Have No Use For Them Giving That I Live In Soutwest Louisiana! I Was Just Curious If Anyone Knew How Much The Tracks/Plow Cost? I Found The Website But I Couldnt Find A Price On Them.... Also If Anyone Wants Them Send Me A Message And Lets Make A Deal!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Up here in the great white north they run new around $3000.00 for the tracks and a plow assembly about $500.00. Hope that helps!


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

It Sure Does Thanks Man!


----------

